# R.A. Wilson



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of a chap called R.A. Wilson who made models of ships. I lost contact with him a few years ago. He stopped answering e-mails, and I windered if there was a reason. He was a former seafarer, but was latterly a taxi driver in London supporting Charlton. I just wondered of anybody knew what happened to him?. David Cole


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I am R.A. Wilson and have several ship models posted under my username Shipbuilder. I am a former seafarer, but on the other hand I have never been a taxi driver in London and I don't have the slightest interest in football.
There must be two R.A. Wilsons about who build models and used to be at sea!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Please see private message Shipbuilder. David Cole


----------

